# Black Woman Harmed. Corona Is Bringing Out The Crazy.



## ttyne784 (Aug 13, 2020)

Restaurant Hostess, 17, Is Allegedly Attacked by Adults for Enforcing Social Distancing Protocols

"I was kind of fighting for my life," Kelsy Wallace tells PEOPLE. "I was really scared, calling out for my mama"

CHRISTINE PELISEK

A 17-year-old hostess at a Chili's restaurant was allegedly attacked on Sunday after she attempted to enforce the business’ COVID-19 social distancing policies.

In a statement obtained by PEOPLE, the Baton Rouge Police department said the teen, Kelsy Wallace, was trying to figure out how to seat a large group when the alleged altercation occurred Sunday.

https://apple.news/AR4gERObzRe69f4Zh_NPB7w


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 13, 2020)

https://www.gofundme.com/f/teenage-chilis-hostess-attacked-by-13-women


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 13, 2020)

I see pasty thighs at the door but the surveillance video of the fight is extra blurry, everybody look brown.


----------



## weaveadiva (Aug 13, 2020)

This is disgusting. 

Employees should not be responsible for enforcing these rules because people are crazy. Call the manager/supervisor to handle it or hire security. I should be able to do my job and make my coins without fearing for my life or having to knuckle up.

And what kind of raggedy-$$$ woman is participating in jumping a 17-year-old? I can't.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Aug 13, 2020)

In this day and age hopefully there is more video from the public who like to record and post everything.
Poor baby that's awful.


----------



## january noir (Aug 13, 2020)

I am so disgusted by people; I don't know what to do.  I'm sick of e'rbody!


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 14, 2020)

january noir said:


> I am so disgusted by people; I don't know what to do.  I'm sick of e'rbody!




Me too!! 

With this Corona in these Streets I only go out if I absolutely have To.

Folks have lost all their natural born sense.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 14, 2020)

These are the women being charged. 

Tammy Dabney, 48, Erica Dabney, 46, and Rodneka Dabney, 27, were arrested, according to BRPD. 
Tammy is facing aggravated second-degree battery charges. The other two women are facing charges of disturbing the peace and simple battery. Police say the investigation remains ongoing.https://www.wmcactionnews5.com/2020/08/14/charged-chilis-hostess-attack-caught-video/


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 14, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> These are the women being charged.
> 
> Tammy Dabney, 48, Erica Dabney, 46, and Rodneka Dabney, 27, were arrested, according to BRPD.
> Tammy is facing aggravated second-degree battery charges. The other two women are facing charges of disturbing the peace and simple battery. Police say the investigation remains ongoing.https://www.wmcactionnews5.com/2020/08/14/charged-chilis-hostess-attack-caught-video/



You mean to tell me that it was middle aged women that did this?? 

These women probably have grandkids, and are out beating up a teenager at the local Chili’s, cause they can’t sit together and eat their baby back ribs. Im so sick of people doing stupid .


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 14, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> https://www.gofundme.com/f/teenage-chilis-hostess-attacked-by-13-women



I don’t understand why everything is accompanied by a gofundme.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 14, 2020)

Theresamonet said:


> I don’t understand why everything is accompanied by a gofundme.


I feel the same but I’m ok with this. Black women and girls don’t get enough support and you know sure doesn’t have better options if she’s working at a Chili’s during a pandemic.

ETA: It’s over $46k now. Hopefully she’ll use it for school.


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 14, 2020)

On the bright side, the poor girl has 20k in her go fund me account.

Now she can quit her job and find one where she doesn't have to fear for her safety.


Eta... i didn't refresh this thread before I wrote this... she's close to 50k now


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Aug 17, 2020)

I hope the kid uses the funds to upgrade her whole life, I noticed she had on a PV shirt maybe it with pay for all her tuition!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 18, 2020)

It's almost $70k. The Go Fund Me page mentions that she'll be starting at Xavier next fall and wants to be a doctor.


----------

